# New Linksys E1200 connectivity issues



## sharpymarkr (May 30, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I'm new to the forum here and just purchased a brand new Linksys E1200.

I've owned numerous routers and have been troubleshooting networking issues for a long time (routers have included Linksys WRT54G, WRT54G2, and several Netgear routers).

I plugged the router in and changed the SSID (to an SSID I have always used) and wireless encryption to WPA2 Personal and set a 10 digit key.

After connecting several devices (less than 10, more than 5) and browsing the internet for a short period of time, I was unable to access the internet.

After checking the router status and verifying that I was still connected to the modem and had been assigned an IP address (and that the modem was still connected to the internet and functioning) I decided to delete the wireless profiles for my network in all of my machines and reboot them, in addition to rebooting the router.

After rebooting and connecting the machines to the network I was unable to access any websites (tested google.com) or even connect to the router via the web interface. Again, after more buggering, I was able to connect to the router web interface (took a while to connect and load the web interface wirelessly).

Finally, I decided to reset the router to factory settings and attempted to connect to the web and was greeted with cisco's "unsecured network" page and asked to run the install cd.

Instead of running the install cd, I configured the router with a password and encryption and left the SSID the same with the same end result (being able to connect to the router, being assigned an IP address, and being unable to connect to the internet and having slow connectivity to the router web interface.)

I'd greatly appreciate any help anyone could provide as I'm nearly about to return the router.

Thanks!

-Sharpie


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Pls reset your router again to factory default setting.
Reset for Linksys, Netgear, D-Link and Belkin Routers | | Tech Support Forum

Reconfigure your router by following this guide and pls do not use the Linksys CD and do not restore the previous settings.
How to Setup a Linksys Router
Assign a diff SSID and a lower security for now try WEP 128 bit. See if that resolves the issue and if it did change the security to WPA then test your connections again.

If there's still an issue update your router's firmware to the latest by downloading it from Linksys site.

Pls give us an update.


----------

